# Hello, I'm Benjamin Wey



## benjaminwey (Jul 3, 2008)

Hell, I'm Benjamin Wey. I am currently a grad student and an editor for the up-and-coming online literary journal, Gorilla Zine. I love turtles, my planet, and community organizing. As for my writing, my stories usually include turtles and a moral message.


----------



## Burns the Fire (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Benjamin and welcome. I also like turtles (slow and steady wins the race). Gorilla Zine looks great. I, too, want to inspire.


----------



## benjaminwey (Jul 3, 2008)

*Thank You Brenda*

Thanks for the welcome, Brenda. Is there a site where I can read some of your works?



Brenda Keesal said:


> Hi Benjamin and welcome. I also like turtles (slow and steady wins the race). Gorilla Zine looks great. I, too, want to inspire.


----------



## terrib (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome Ben, glad you joined.


----------



## benjaminwey (Jul 3, 2008)

*Thanks Terib*

Thanks. Wow, it's good to be part of a really active community. I'm usually checking back for responses hours or days later. 

I'm just sitting in my cubicle right now, writing haikus. But I'm off to lunch. So you can expect to hear from me later. In the meantime, same question to you. Where can I find your work?


----------



## Sen Yama (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome Ben. *evil laughter* oops. Was that me?


----------



## terrib (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't post my work Ben, but thanks for asking.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi there, Benjamin, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Burns the Fire (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks, Benjamin. Check out my posts at the blog listed below. Let me know how you feel...


----------



## benjaminwey (Jul 3, 2008)

*Hello Nickie and Sen Yama*

Just wanted to say hello. Is anybody in this room a fiction writer?


----------



## terrib (Jul 3, 2008)

I am.


----------



## mi is happy (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Ben (Is it alright if I call you Ben or Benny?). Welcome to WF. I love your avatar by the way. Batman rocks!


----------



## benjaminwey (Jul 3, 2008)

*Ben's fine.*

Ben's fine! I thought I introduce myself by my "pen name." Your avatar is cool too. Rogue...



mi is happy said:


> Hey Ben (Is it alright if I call you Ben or Benny?). Welcome to WF. I love your avatar by the way. Batman rocks!


----------



## Burns the Fire (Jul 3, 2008)

I write fiction.. for film and tv. My background is in short fiction. What about you?


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 3, 2008)

I spend a little time around turtles, too.   See turtles on the reefs here.  THey're getting scarcer, though.


Gorilla Zine is a cool title.  Once it's online let me suggest you put a link to in in you "signature" so everybody will see it when you post.


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Ben. Welcome to the forum.​


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Ben.  Welcome to WF!


----------



## Shinn (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi there and welcome


----------

